# Finnex Ray II Ultra Slim LED DS - Dual 7000k ??



## LetDiceFly (May 30, 2008)

Finnex Ray II Ultra Slim LED DS - Dual 7000k

I would like to verify how I interpret this information. 

Information from LED thread on another forum
18" fixture: 153 PAR @ 6", 72 PAR @ 12", 37 PAR @ 18"

My tank is 20x10x20 inches
I assume this mounts about the same height above the tank as the depth of my substrate so I am talking about 20" above.

Does this mean that I can get solid medium lighting if I run two of these? And is this a good light? Has anyone here used it? Is there a better option for less money. I have found this for $114.98 with free shipping for two 16" fixtures.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

I just bought this light for my tank that's 24" deep- 1 of them is not strong enough. My S. porto velho is all dieing and algae is taking over. Very sad.

It's a little more blue than I would have liked as well- but other's don't mind so maybe it's just a matter of what you're used to.

Sorry that's not a technical response but hopefully it will help you gage your needs.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Have a read through this thread. It will give you an idea of what PAR gives you what lighting level.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tic-plant-club/80982-par-data-collection.html

Problem with LEDs is they are very focused, so plants that aren't directly under an LED will not have light an won't do well. This is especially a problem with stems. As they grow taller they block out the light from lower leaves and plants, or simply don't get enough light since there is less spreading of light near the fixture than the substrate.


----------

